# Belgian trawlers



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am trying to find a name fo O.300 that worked out of Ostende in the late 1950s.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She was the Hosanna The Belgian Lists are available online http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...KgVeMJbxv-sIRnSD7LVqIzA&bvm=bv.74115972,d.d2s
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Douglas I can pass this on to the skippers grandson.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Douglas,
Do you have any further details. I loaned my foreign registers to someone way back and they have not been returned. I can't even remember who it was.....senility strikes again


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Help Douglas I cannot open the link perhaps you could e mail it to me on [email protected]


----------

